

All thick clients should be Mozilla-based - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/02/all-thick-clients-should-be-mozilla.html

======
gstar
Rubbish title - and also the author drinks a lot of kool-aid (does that taste
like Ribena?)

A Mozilla monoculture would be just as harmful as an MSIE or Webkit
monoculture, in my opinion.

Also, Mozilla is pretty expandable, but it seems like it's leading the way to
first prize in the cruftiness competition.

For building apps on a web-ish stack, I like the concept of AIR. Webkit + a
library seems a lot less evil than the whole Mozilla stack does, and has the
right separation of players and responsibilities. Shame its got Adobe and
Flash near it, though.

